# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Marina Vue 87 aquarium set

## AquaticQuotient.com

Yay! A new tank that isnt a nano! Youve no idea how happy this makes me, writes Nathan Hill.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

